# some Memorial Day BBQ ABTs



## salsashark (May 25, 2009)

Since I wasn't hosting this year, I only had to do a little something for the Memorial Day BBQ... so of course, the ABTs came out to play!

Going into the smoker...







Coming out an hour and a half later...






And people were fighting over them at the Q... I guess I need to make many many more next time.

My recipe:


----------



## rivet (May 25, 2009)

Salsa, I have to say those are some of the prettiest, most cleanly done ABT's I've seen. You've earned points on just presentation alone!


----------



## enterprise (May 25, 2009)

Nice group of ABT's ya got there.


----------



## jjrokkett (May 25, 2009)

Looks pretty tasty Salsa!


----------



## salsashark (May 26, 2009)

They were good... although I was a bit disappointed with the lack of heat in the peppers, as in, they had NO heat at all...


----------

